# Insane Dorado Fishing in Miami HUGE SCHOOL!



## JLClark (Jul 15, 2014)

Last week my dog and I got into some schoolie mahi/dolphin/dorado down in Miami. Limited out in 20 minutes.


----------



## mlbowfin (Jul 15, 2014)

Those days don't happen often enough but they do happen! congrats, solo job executed very well..


----------



## Raybo1 (Jul 15, 2014)

Wow! Great job I wished I could have been there.


----------



## bhdawgs (Jul 15, 2014)

Awesome man, thanks for sharing!  Do you live down there??   How far did you have to go out?


----------



## sweatequity (Jul 15, 2014)

*awesome*

living the dream! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Boondocks (Jul 15, 2014)

That was great, love the blue water down in South Fl.


----------



## JLClark (Jul 16, 2014)

mlbowfin said:


> Those days don't happen often enough but they do happen! congrats, solo job executed very well..



Thanks! My first time experiencing something like that and it was a lot of fun!


----------



## JLClark (Jul 16, 2014)

Raybo1 said:


> Wow! Great job I wished I could have been there.



Thanks!


----------



## JLClark (Jul 16, 2014)

bhdawgs said:


> Awesome man, thanks for sharing!  Do you live down there??   How far did you have to go out?



I live in Georgia but just spent the past two months down there fishing and I'm thinking about moving down there I love it so much. I normally only have to go out a few miles for sailfish, dorado, tuna and what not but on this trip I drove out 20 miles to 2200 foot of water. Had a late start in the day so I wanted to get to virgin waters.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2014)

You da man !!


----------



## Brine (Jul 16, 2014)

*If you don't have bikini's in the vid....*

it helps to have fish flying in the boat from all directions. 

Congrats on the day and great job putting it on film.

I never wanted to be a dog so bad.


----------



## CowtownHunter (Jul 17, 2014)

That is crazy.  Enjoyed the video.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 18, 2014)

Be careful out there alone!


----------



## JLClark (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh I am! 20 miles out and you fall overboard while the boat is in gear and you have a BIG problem.



Apex Predator said:


> Be careful out there alone!


----------



## JLClark (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks! You should subscribe to my YouTube channel. I post a new video about once a week.



CowtownHunter said:


> That is crazy.  Enjoyed the video.


----------



## whatman (Jul 19, 2014)

*wow*

looks like you are a professional chinese fire drill instructor.


----------

